# prayers needed badly



## packrat (May 25, 2012)

Please pray for my brother-in-law, who was in a bad motorcyle wreck just hours ago. Life-Flighted out  to
Greenville. That is all we know. Appreciate even the smallest of prayers. He is like a brother to me an almost father-like to my son.
Thanks
Packrat


----------



## papaz (May 25, 2012)

Praying for your brother in law.


----------



## doublebrowtine (May 25, 2012)

special prayer sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 25, 2012)

Praying for your BIL and a quick recovery.......................


----------



## Jasper (May 25, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Sharpshooter (May 25, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## SGADawg (May 25, 2012)

Prayers sent up!


----------



## 331GT (May 26, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## jagman (May 26, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 26, 2012)

Praying for God's Will to be done for your brother in law, son, and your family. Hope he recovers well. My neighbor, a retired Marine by the name of Dossy Felts had a beautiful Burgandy Honda Gold Wing. Several weeks ago he was turning into the driveway in front of his home, awaiting oncoming traffic when a 17 year old girl plowed into the rear of him without touching the brakes. She may have been distracted by texting on a cell phone. He has been in and out of Pitt Memorial Hospital, and Rehab since. Left hip shattered, ribs broken, and neck & back injuries. Would appreciate Prayers for Dossy and his wife Pat. Pat was returning from Greenville,N.C. right after it happened, and was involved in a five car pile up outside Kinston on U.S. 258, her injuries are worse than his. Her left leg and hip is not healing and there is some risk she may loose it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 26, 2012)

packrat said:


> Please pray for my brother-in-law, who was in a bad motorcyle wreck just hours ago. Life-Lighted out  to
> Greenville. That is all we know. Appreciate even the smallest of prayers. He is like a brother to me an almost father-like to my son.
> Thanks
> Packrat



Prayers sent


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2012)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## southernman13 (May 26, 2012)

*Bnlaw*

Prayers sent, hope all goes well


----------



## packrat (May 26, 2012)

*Update*

First let me thank GOD for what he has done already.
Second let me thank Everyone for their prayers and
ask for continued prayers. To make a long story short;
He actually wrecked yesterday about 3:30, we became concerned after he didn't come home by 6. We can't
figure why authorities couldn't find a next of kin. Anyway
he had to have emergency exploratory surgery yesterday.
His spleen was busted and some liver damage. He is still
in ICU with head trauma and some brain swelling. Praise the Lord, he has moved his hand when my sister speaks to him.
He has a long way to go and is far from being in the safe zone. We beg you to ask your churches to pray for him.
His name is Yon. He is Dutch born but has lived and worked here for over 30 years. He's the type of guy that will give you the shirt off his back.
Thanks again and God Bless each of you for your prayers.
THEY  ARE  WORKING!!!
To GOD be the Glory.
Packrat


----------



## Sharpshooter (May 26, 2012)

Will continue to keep Yon in our prayers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2012)

Packrat, just saw this thread. Our prayers for Yon will be sent up.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 26, 2012)

Hope all is well! Prayer sent!


----------



## turk2di (May 27, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## georgia357 (May 27, 2012)

Will keep Yon and his family and friends in my prayers.


----------



## love the woods (May 27, 2012)

prayers sent for a full recovery.


----------



## packrat (May 28, 2012)

*continue*

Please continue to pray,
God is working in more ways than I can believe.
He is still in bad shape, but God is his doctor.
Stay tuned for the updates all because of
everyone's prayers and God's goodness.
I will fill you in on the details as progress happens.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 28, 2012)

Still praying until we get the all clear........................


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2012)

In our prayers...


----------



## CAL90 (May 29, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2012)

sent


----------



## Paymaster (May 29, 2012)

Late getting to this. My Prayers are added with these other good folks! Keep us update.


----------



## dawg2 (May 29, 2012)

Just saw this, prayers sent.


----------



## Sargent (May 29, 2012)

Sent from here


----------



## rjcruiser (May 29, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 30, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (May 31, 2012)

praying for his quick recovery


----------



## packrat (Jun 2, 2012)

*Thanks*

It has been 1 week since my Brother-in-laws accident.
I have seen the Lord work in ways that I have never
seen before. Please continue to pray for him and give
God the glory for what he has already done. B-I-L still
has a way to go, but things are looking better each day.
He is far from being where I want him, but he is where
God wants him at this time; and I am thankful of that.
Keep praying and soon I pray to be able to share a complete
miraculous story.
Thanks
Packrat


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Still Praying!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds like things are going in the right direction.


----------



## Slewfoot (Jun 4, 2012)

*Sent*

Praying


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jun 4, 2012)

just seen this prayer sent.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 26, 2012)

Prayers that the Lord will bless


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2012)

prayers sent up...keep us posted


----------

